# Nissan to Launch Mazda5 Rival, Supplied by Mazda



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

These days Mazda doesn't have a lot going for it and it's not often that the automaker makes the headlines. But this story just proves what thinking outside the box can do.

More than five years ago Mazda axed its low-selling minivan and debuted the Mazda5 – a smaller van based on the compact Mazda3 platform. It hasn't quite caught on here (despite its incredible packaging), but our neighbors to the North love the thing an it's a popular vehicle in other markets.

Classified as an 'MPV' it has started to gather a following and other automakers are taking notice, with Ford recently debuting its own rival, the C-Max.

Now Nissan is getting in on the action, and is set to debut a rival to the mini-minivan some time this year. But rather than reinvent the wheel, the yet-unnamed Nissan will be based off the Mazda5.

According to Mazda the vehicle is planned for the Japanese market and there is no info on if it is planned for North America.

More: *Nissan to Launch Mazda5 Rival, Supplied by Mazda* on AutoGuide.com


----------

